# Is a horses registered name his show name?



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

I may sound stupid for asking this, but is a horses registered name that is on his papers his show name? or do you get to chouse their show name? My geldings registered name is Double Bucks Tango, but I call him Tango. Would Double Bucks Tango be his show name?


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

It depends on whether or not you're doing breed shows, I think. If you're doing open shows only then I don't see a problem choosing a different name to show with, but I believe breed shows require you to use the registered name. Hope this helps!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

At breed shows only, however I would stick with the registered name in case you want to sell this horse. Show records with registered name mean something.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

In the H/J world we usually pick a show name. Registered names can be kind of weird, if not downright funny! Sounds like it's a good idea to keep them for breed shows though.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Personally, I think it's better to keep all names the same across the board. Mostly for record keeping and selling purposes. So, I would use the name he is registered with for his show name.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Even though I only do low-level open shows I still use my horse's registered name for showing. It's just easier to write it down than to think of one.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Only for breed shows I believe.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Agreed with all the above. If you are showing breed show then you use the registered name. If you are showing in an association where you register the horse then you can pick a name if you want to and that name, depending on the association stays with the horse forever. At a local show it doesn't matter as long as you use the same name through out the entire season so that your points stick.

I personally just use the registered name. Or... like with Pistol.... I just showed him as... Pistol....


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

My pony is able to be registered but I haven't registered him yet, and I still say he has a show name. We just do local shows, so it doesn't really matter for stuff like that.


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

If you don't have to register your horse in order to compete, you can call him whatever you want!

I don't like my horse's registered AQHA name, so I call him something else at the local h/j shows. We actually joined the local h/j association last year, once I settled on a name I liked, so we'll keep on using that name, but his first year of showing we did not join and I actually called him by three different show names that summer


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

farmpony--I used to show an OTTB in Hunter classes. His stable name and show name were the same: Bob. I always thought it was the funniest thing xD


----------



## showjumper1011 (Feb 20, 2014)

It depends... For low-level shows you're fine, but if a horse's passport and papers are required, then its paper name would have to do


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

Since I do barrels, I use his barn name. When we do our hunter jumper classes this year, I'll be using his registered name though. So it depends on what your showing in


----------



## timeee07 (Mar 9, 2014)

For breed shows, you need to use the registered name. But as for local shows, you may use whatever you'd like. I saw before a registry that let you change the name for a fee, though.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Tangos Girl said:


> I may sound stupid for asking this, but is a horses registered name that is on his papers his show name? or do you get to chouse their show name? My geldings registered name is Double Bucks Tango, but I call him Tango. Would Double Bucks Tango be his show name?


Is your horse a 21 year old registered with AQHA? if so, you should have your papers changed to "Gelding" because there is a 1993 sorre stallion registered wth that name.


----------



## Natalierose (Sep 21, 2013)

I do my mares registered name because her barn name is knockers...I prefer her registered name!!it really is a personal preference


----------

